# Linuxtag 2010

## disi

Also der Thread vom letzten Jahr wurde 4 Tage vor der Veranstaltung gepostet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-773822-highlight-linuxtag.html

Vielleicht sollte das etwas eher bekannt sein? 

Dieses Jahr ist der Linuxtag in Berlin 09. bis 12. Juni 2010

Hier noch der Link: http://www.linuxtag.org/2010/

Ich gehe sowieso dieses Jahr und wollte mal fragen, ob schon ein Gentoo Stand geplant ist?

//edit: Ich war 2008 da und fand es sehr spannend, vor allem die Vortraege sind sehr interessant  :Smile: 

//Finswimmer: Sticky

//think4urs11: unsticky

----------

## dertobi123

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich gehe sowieso dieses Jahr und wollte mal fragen, ob schon ein Gentoo Stand geplant ist?

 

Soweit ich weiß: ja ...

----------

## ScytheMan

Herrscht Interesse an Freikarten?

Ich habe 3 Stück noch frei, wenn jemand möchte so melde er sich per PN.  :Smile: 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie und ob sie funktionieren, daher keine Garantie.

Edit:

Bitte PN mit Email + vollst. Namen senden, ohne gehts nicht.  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Hatte mir schon Karten bestellt.   :Very Happy: 

Weiss Jemand was diese Kongresstickets sind und warum die €200+ kosten?

 *Quote:*   

> # 1 Tag: 199,00 EUR
> 
> # 2 Tage: 249,00 EUR
> 
> Die Teilnahme beinhaltet: Getränke, Mittagessen sowie Konferenzunterlagen und Teilnahmezertifikat.

 

----------

